# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Recommended dermatologists/hair loss specialists

## elizabeth92

Can anybody recommend a hair loss specialist or dermatologist in the san fernando valley? I'm losing my hair rather quickly. Need advice as I am new to seeking treatment. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## pkipling

If you're interested in a potential hair transplant, you could set up a consultation with Dr. Mohebi. He operates out of Encino, so that should be really close to you. And even if a hair transplant isn't an option for you, he can point you in the right direction and help you figure out what's contributing to your hair loss. (I know there's a dermatologist that he shares space with from time to time in the same building, for example.) 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------

